# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Can't Connect

## Graywolf

Hey, this isn't quite on-topic, so I'm sorry about that, but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to post this.  I can't connect to the chat, can anyone help me? /u\

----------


## spellbee2

Are you trying to connect through the Chat button at the top of the page, or through an IRC client?

If you're using the Chat button, you just need to sign in with your forum username and password. If you're using a client, try one of our tutorials here.

----------


## Graywolf

Oh geez, I just realized the problem was I'd forgotten my password.  ::doh::  Thanks!

----------


## anderj101

Hello,

Wanted to let you know that the main chat is not currently working. We have set up a new chat for you to use. Please follow this link to find out how to get connected. If you have any issues getting online, let us know and we will help.

----------

